
California Governor Gavin Newsom Signs AB5 into Law - ianmobbs
https://twitter.com/CAgovernor/status/1174387981819367424
======
brodouevencode
The bill itself:
[https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtm...](https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billTextClient.xhtml?bill_id=201920200AB5)

Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Assembly_Bill_5_(20...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_Assembly_Bill_5_\(2019\))

TL;DR: turns Lyft and Uber drivers from independent contractors to classified
employees

